
The Czech Republic should be renamed Czechia - capote
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36048186
======
unicornporn
Actully, that's exactly what we say in Sweden: Tjeckien. It would translate
Czechia.

~~~
capote
Yeah; same in German. I suppose English is considered more "important" and
thus this makes the news.

------
nikolay
That's how it's always been in Bulgarian: "Чехия". The "cz" is really strange
though! Why not "Chehia"?!

